# Soccer(roo) Fever



## zen (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't sleep with a raging fever?!!
Anyone else got socceroo fever too?

Symptoms :- restlessness, building sense of excitement, increased heartbeat &amp; slight nervousness.

Once you catch it, it's *incurable* :!: :lol:



GO THE SOCCEROOS !!!!!!


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 18, 2006)

erm.....erm...i`m trying to think if i should say anything here regarding my thoughts on the "coughs" soccerroos, 

ah what the hell, if they bugger viduka off they might have a chance of winning, if brazil dont play their full side they might have a chance of winning, otherwise i dont really see them as having much of a chance, though just because i`m english doesnt mean i want to see them fail...i`d love to see em beat brazil but i just dont think they will...

and has anyone notice how much england is being bagged out by the australian commentary team, even though we havent had any goals scored against us.....hmmmmm

"runs away"
Cheers STP


----------



## Matevs (Jun 18, 2006)

Didn't Australia beat the England team last time they played?


----------



## hugsta (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL, STP, we wouldn't either if the stupid ref had given a penalty to us when the japs scored a goal seeing as it was a foul on the keeper.

I would love to see the aussies win, but I do think they have a slim chance against Brazil. They are just too good.

Has anyone seen the email of ronaldinho, that guy is amazing and makes kicking a soccer ball look soooo easy.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 18, 2006)

lol touche matevs, this is true, however check the lineup england played against australia in that match....i do beleive they used it as a trial game for many up and coming youngsters....but, a win is a win....

yeah hugsta, that guy is unbeleivable with a ball, thats the problem australia are gonna have, granted they can mark him, but what about carlos, ronaldo and the rest, everyone on brazils team has the potential to score mind boggleing goals.....but if brazil play like they did the other night...we could see some sort of upset....though i seriously hope not, the australian media would be extremely nausiating.....i`d have to ban myself from telly for a while...lol

anyhow 
cheers stp


----------



## Nome (Jun 18, 2006)

GO SOCCEROOS!

Who else is going to be tired tomorrow? :lol: Just over three hours to go


----------



## zen (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Steve, so you've come down with the fever too hey?
Of course you're English! You'd have it especially bad when the Brits play  

So you reckon Vidukas out of form eh? 
Haven't noticed it myself :? 
I'll keep an eye on how he goes tonight, to see if that's a valid statement.



> if brazil dont play their full side they might have a chance of winning, otherwise i dont really see them as having much of a chance


I heard that that's the case, with Ron out.

There's always a chance mate  

Can't say I've noticed the commentators bagging the poms though.
But it wouldn't surprise me.



> has anyone notice how much england is being bagged out by the australian commentary team, even though we havent had any goals scored against us



You haven't scored any either have you? :wink: :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 18, 2006)

I've got the fever.. the 3rd and final club we got kicked out of last night booted us for playing soccer inside  
So we went and played on the road... until the police came and told us we couldn't do that either :lol:


----------



## Pike (Jun 18, 2006)

i've got the fever..
was going to try and sleep before the game, but doesn't look like that will be happening...


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 18, 2006)

hahahaha, oh dear i knew i should have kept out of it.....

its a pet hate ive allways had with viduka.....i dont think the guy has any serious skill at all.....he is like a basic football player who scores goals occasionally in the premiership so they put him in the team automaticaly, but bah, i wont go into that.....its probably because i`m a villa fan and when he was at leeds they constantly beat us, though i`m sure thats mainly down to when kewel was there....

but regardless i shalll be staying awake to watch the match......and yes i shall eat any words i have to if australia win


----------



## zen (Jun 18, 2006)

Me too Pike! 
I've got buckleys now though. :lol:

Thanks for your honesty there Steve. Vidukas alright IMO.


----------



## jordo (Jun 18, 2006)

> if they bugger viduka off they might have a chance of winning


Finally I'm not the only one!!!!!
I can't really be bothered staying up for it, i'm half Dutch so i might just support them from now on :lol:
I do think the Socceroos have a slim chance to draw the match but they'll have to play better than they did against Japan thats for sure.
Now abuse me as much as you like because I'm probably going to bed


----------



## jordo (Jun 18, 2006)

> i dont think the guy has any serious skill at all.....


I hear you brother.


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 18, 2006)

well the guru will put in his words before he goes to the pub to watch the match
australia has a great chance to beat this side all they have to do is defend hard and not let them in to the 18 yard box most shots should come from out side it other wise the aussie strike force should give them some problems seeming they are largely an inexpericed back line and a bit slow in the legs

theres my two cents let me know what you think

westie

by the way jordo good to see a fellow dutch man only if you are only half blood  :lol:


----------



## zen (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Bredli, sounds like you've got a severe case there. :lol: 

By the way, no racist comments from you tonight please. 
I know the fever can make one delirious, but keep your prejudices to yourself please.
Some of my best friends are Japanese &amp; South American.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 18, 2006)

So why do the poms actually pay him to play for them then? I guess thats why the commentators are bagging the english.


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 18, 2006)

> So why do the poms actually pay him to play for them then? I guess thats why the commentators are bagging the english.


ha ha ha love it rotflmfao


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 18, 2006)

No worries Zen, some of the nicest, make that THE nicest group of people i have met in my life were Chinese. I'm not racist, just a smart a$$


----------



## zen (Jun 18, 2006)

> australia has a great chance to beat this side all they have to do is defend hard and not let them in to the 18 yard box most shots should come from out side it other wise the aussie strike force should give them some problems seeming they are largely an inexpericed back line and a bit slow in the legs



I reckon your spot on with your analysis there Westham. 8) 
Very insightful words from our resident soccer guru.
I'll text message Guus to let him know


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 18, 2006)

well it is said that us dutchman make great coaches  and too late already told him what he should do :lol:


----------



## zen (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for that Bredli, I appreciate that.

Cheers, zen


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

peterescue said:


> So why do the poms actually pay him to play for them then? I guess thats why the commentators are bagging the english.



we dont pay him to play for england, he plays for middlesborough, as do many other international players.....

and keeping them out of the 18 yard box, most brazilian goals come from outside anyhow, its how they play....

but......never the less, australia do have a strong defensive line, and if they dont buckle under pressure, they should do ok... we shall see...however i`ll wager viduka doesnt score.....


cheers
stp

ps....if viduka scores now im moving back to the motherland.....

pps....its called football....only countries that cant play it and under 8's call it "soccer"....hehehe i`ll run away now


----------



## Minhawali (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings from a Belgian Aussie fan.

Go Aussies !!!

Johan.


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2006)

Australia to win, im tryin to register with TAB now :wink:


----------



## GreatSage (Jun 19, 2006)

Lol,

Waiting for the 70 min mark then betting..
OMG, how good is this!


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2006)

is the dark side stronger? well yes :twisted: 45 min till brasil loses 8) 
well i hope not i couldnt register with TAB in time :cry:


----------



## GreatSage (Jun 19, 2006)

good game, we just need to crush the croatians now!


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2006)

dohh!!, im lucky TAB registration is slow :lol: 
a good game anyway, best game of sport ive seen


----------



## Retic (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Soccer(roo) Fever*

Yes on paper they did, England I think fielded about 3 players from it's usual team and the rest were teaboys and 15 year olds :lol: 



Matevs said:


> Didn't Australia beat the England team last time they played?


----------



## Retic (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah I thought that, I don't even follow the game and I know he doesn't play for England :lol: 
Lets face it Aussie commentators bagging the English is just par for the course, it's pathetic but to be expected unfortunately.



Stevethepom said:


> we dont pay him to play for england, he plays for middlesborough, as do many other international players.....


----------



## peterescue (Jun 19, 2006)

So tell me where Middlesborough is again Steve?


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

lol dear oh dear peter......you suggested he played for england....it was a mere play on words.....

though i do beleive my previous statements regarding viduka were brought to fruition tonight with an appauling performance on his behalf......granted he had a shot on goal but i dont recall seeing him a great deal unless of course it was when australia bought everyone back to defend their half (which was a bad move)....because in the second half when they didnt keep running back they had a few shots on goal....but alas brazil prevailed.....

but hopefully australia will bench viduka, play kewell for a full match against croatia and we should hopefully be seeing them through their group......


----------



## jordo (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't we just need a draw to make it through (unless Japan beat Brazil), I think we can do it.


----------



## reptilemart (Jun 19, 2006)

yep you're right Jordo, unless Japan beat Brazil we can draw Croatia and make it through.
I don't think Veduka had as bad of a match as is being made out... his shot on goal was ok, and he was always close to the action whenever we were taking shots.. Actually, he did seem more composed that some of the other players during the match and less phased of the 'almighty' Brazilians.

Bresciano's shot made some exciting TV for about 2 seconds before I realised it missed  I wish that went in. I think Guus has done a great job with the Aussie team, the fact that they could keep the world #1's to 0-0 at half time speaks for itself. I actually believe the Aussies could have won that game, neither team appeared to outclass the other by much.

Good luck to the Socceroos next match.. I hope we can get a win against Croatia.


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 19, 2006)

GO CROATIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 19, 2006)

jokes :lol:


----------



## zen (Jun 19, 2006)

Great game  despite the scoreline.

We really took it to the Brazilians with heaps of heart.
Our well constructed play &amp; frequent attacks on goal kept the world champions on their heels.  
I reckon all the guys played superbly, including Viduka. It's a team game &amp; everyone contributed to hold their own against one of the best teams in the world.  
Well done Socceroos 8) 

I'm a rugby man but I thoroughly enjoyed their SPIRITED PERFORMANCE :!: 
Can't wait for their next match against Croatia on Friday night.  


P.S - Steve said:-


> its called football....only countries that cant play it and under 8's call it "soccer".



We (Aussies) have various codes of football i.e Rugby League, Rugby Union &amp; Aussie Rules so we need to distinguish between them.
I know the purists call soccer, "football" but the term "football" is too vague to be used effectively down under.


----------



## davidfbarnes (Jun 19, 2006)

Australia neither deserved to lose 2 - 0 or win. We had enough chances and chocked, especially Kewell's miss of the open goal, mind you he had only been on the pitch about 30 seconds! Brazil's first goal showed that our defence isn't up to scratch. Simple back post defending, and then a fairly weak effort by Schwartzer to save, although he was positioned to save the shot from the other side of the box. But why we keep letting players run at us when we are defending baffles me, they really need to stop sitting so far off the attacking player - now I'm not saying to lunge in, just be in his face. I still can't get over how they let Adriano sneak away though for the first goal at the back post.

Brazil, I felt are very soft when it comes to tackling, they tend to just pull at shirts, then when the same happens to them they go tumbling, it really is starting to get on my nerve how easily players are going down in this competition.... they are just taking advantage of the weak refereeing. Also, the Ref's are quite often not keeping up with play, also starting to annoy me.

I have never been a fan of Viduka, and still aren't now. How can we play one lone striker when it is Viduka. Yes he is big and tough, but he needs to play with someone that will pick up the scraps and is quick.

I think Australia can take alot out of the game, and so can alot of the other nations. Brazil just aren't what they used to be.... sensible money after the 2nd games should be on Argentina, but they are always so hot and cold. We were not thrashed, and i actually think we out muscled them in many departments. The trouble is we didn't know how to play against 6 defenders (which there always was) and then had trouble competing with the Brazilian midfield/forward formation (2-2-2), which gives them a good break away.

Personally I think Australia had a better chance of getting a result against Brazil than Croatia. Croatia has something like 5 australian born players in the team (mind you most of the Australian team hasn't spent a whole lot of time in Australia!!!). Croatia will be fired up and are a very good team at times, especially when it counts.

Anyway, Come on England, maybe we can finally get a result against Sweden!!! Nice to see Sven finally make some bold decisions. Albeit not great ones! Although at this stage I don't know whether it would be better to play Equador or Germany, mind you I never like it when we play Ze Germans.

Man I'd love to get some sleep in between World Cup and Work!

Review over!


----------



## Parko (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't mind Soccer(or football for the pedantic), i even played it for many years as a young fella, but the way the game has turned into a wimpy display of false agony every time a player gets the slightest knock annoys me, ''oh my ankle, oh my ankle please call an ambulance and pamper me with sympathy''. Call it tactics if you like but it goes against my idea of what constitutes good sport, it's sadly become a real wimp game for nancy boys, a shame because some of the skills and tactics of soccer are wonderful to see. But that's just my opinion and fair enough if you aren't put off by that kinda thing i can understand why people love soccer(or ''football'' if you like chappy)


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

you can't blame players for the way football has evolved, this has to be the strictest world cup by far with regards to the rules that have to be followed, refs are under strict orders regarding pulling of shirts, studs showing in tackles etc, players just have the advantage of being able to use this to help their team along......granted its a part of the sport that has changed for the worse but unfortunatley it is becoming part of every sport on the planet at the moment, afl players have stricter rules regarding striking, formula 1 cars have stricter rules with rev limiters etc chinese swimmers can no longer take steroids....j/k....

and as regards to rugby league being called football.....erm....lets break it down foot....the thing at the end of your leg, ball....a spherical object....i cant fathom why a game where you mainly use your hands with a less than round ball can be called football....but ah well......i wont go into that...hang on i allready did....

"""""Call it tactics if you like but it goes against my idea of what constitutes good sport, it's sadly become a real wimp game for nancy boys,"""

i wonder if you would refer to it like that if australia had beaten brazil?

cheers
STP


----------



## zen (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice wrap there David, a tad harsh but fair enough. 
I can't really disagree with anything you said except re Viduka, who combined well with Kewell. Shame that Guus didn't bring Kewell on till the last minute.
You obviously know the game well &amp; watched the match closely.




> Brazil, I felt are very soft when it comes to tackling, they tend to just pull at shirts, then when the same happens to them they go tumbling, it really is starting to get on my nerve how easily players are going down in this competition.... they are just taking advantage of the weak refereeing. Also, the Ref's are quite often not keeping up with play, also starting to annoy me.


I couldn't agree more with this observation. The refereeing was highly questionable, dodgy at best. :twisted: 
I reckon we were ripped off in both games we've played.
I don't want sound like I'm blaming the ref, cause we did miss so many close calls on goal but it's my pet hate when refs (&amp; linesmen) 'play god'. Especially when they're inconsistent. :roll: 



Let's not get too pedantic Steve. 
Technically, testicles aren't spherical but they're still called balls :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidfbarnes (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Zen, now that I can't play the sport, and don't have time to coach anymore due to work, I tend to watch the games very closely. Yes my comments are harsh, however you didn't see my review of the England games!!! Mind you, there is no point in peaking in the group games.... its all about being able to turn it on when it counts. 

Yes the Japan game was rinsed with terrible refereeing, but this was due to the media hype around the Japanese camp's comments re: Australia being dirty, so the Japanese played on this, and got away with it for about an hour before the ref clued up to it.

The shirt pulling was awful by the Brazilians, and as I said before they were all over Bresciano and Kewell, yet when they even slightly tugged on the Brazilians shirt (even at the same time) they went flying.

Viduka reminds me off that annoying lazy player everyone had in their U14's team! Would take a shot then turn around and not watch the game or chase the ball!


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

....."Viduka reminds me off that annoying lazy player everyone had in their U14's team! Would take a shot then turn around and not watch the game or chase the ball!"....

that has to be the best description of viduka that i have ever heard.....


----------



## Parko (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello STP, yes i would feel the same about soccer regardless of whether the Aussies won or not. Australia are undeniably top level at enough sports already so we dont really need to dominate every single sport. 
I used to love watching English soccer many years ago, but turned off it because of the reasons i mentioned. It isn't that the rules have become too strict, you may have mistaken what i'm saying, it is the way they behave, rolling around on the ground like they have broken their leg, then suddenly being just fine and dandy when they get their sought after penalty. It disrupts the flow of the game and shows the weak character of the players. Don't take offence, i acknowledge that soccer is extremely exciting and skillful when played with honour.
Did you watch the first state of origin game this year by any chance STP? The game was drawed at 15-15 then was won by kicking the ball, with his foot, it showed that the kicking game is an essential part of rugby league.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

lol....i understand the reasons....i just like to bring it up on occasion.....and having australia in the world cup opens up many a fun argument (friendly of course)......ive had the past 3 weeks off work and dont go back until next monday, which has saved me all the "soccer is a puffs game" comments....as i work in an abbatoir there is only one code of football!!!!....and you live and die by that code......

but with regards the diving....i wasnt suggesting its the strictness of the rules attests to the players actions...i`m merely suggesting they do it more frequently now because they know it`ll gain them free kicks etc....

cheers n giggles
STP


----------



## Parko (Jun 19, 2006)

zen said:


> Let's not get too pedantic Steve.
> Technically, testicles aren't spherical but they're still called balls :lol: :lol: :lol:



He he he, good one Zen :wink: I did karate for many years, and have been kicked in the nuts quite a few times, considering a kick in the balls can ensure victory in Karate i think it also fair to call karate ''football'.


----------



## zen (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like I'm outnumbered about Viduka. Oh well!
Maybe he is about due to be put out to pasture but he remained calm in the face of Brizilian brilliance and wasn't intimidated by their fancy footwork.
I reckon you need a strong leader and he makes a good captain IMO, even though he may be past his prime.


Glad you could join us Parko  
Apart from the wimpy dramatics (I agree) which has unfortunately become part of the game, I'm won over &amp; have a serious case of soccer(roo) fever.
The skills of this game are truly phenomenal. Respect. 8) 

Don't know how they'd go with an oval ball though :wink: :lol:


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

dont you mean a football...?
lol


----------



## Parko (Jun 19, 2006)

Rugby can be fun to play with a soccer ball, it'd be fun to see soccer players trying their game with a rugby ball. As long as the unpredictable bounce doesn't cause to many injuries for them ofcourse.Lol


----------



## peterescue (Jun 19, 2006)

I dont think much of Viduka either but then I dont pay him to play Premier league but somebody does do :wink: and no, I think Parko means soccer. Its a type of football. :lol:


----------



## zen (Jun 19, 2006)

Good luck to all teams that play fairly &amp; honourably.
To be honest, I don't really care much who wins (except Australia, of course I'd like to see us do well {natural bias})... as after all, it's just a game.

It's all good fun. 

Go the Wallabies! oops sorry, go the Socceroos!!! :lol: 


> Rugby can be fun to play with a soccer ball, it'd be fun to see soccer players trying their game with a rugby ball. As long as the unpredictable bounce doesn't cause to many injuries for them ofcourse.Lol


Yeah that'd be hilarious to see them play with a rugby ball. :lol: I'd love to see it introduced as a novelty game. Now that would involve phenomenal skills :shock: 

Another games about to kick off, better go &amp; get my fix for this fever of mine. 


Cheers Zen


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

i dont think england pay for him to play either....i think middlesborough do....and if middlesborough represent the entirety of the england players i`m yet to see a mention of them on the england squads uniform....anyhow....

lets get back to the football rugby issue on a different level...... 
the governing body of football/soccer FIFA (The federation of international FOOTBALL Association)
the governing body of Rugby league/football NRL (National RUGBY LEAGUE)
so, if both sports have a legal name in their governing body....who are we to change it????

mans thats a lame argument....but never the less i shall persist

cheers
STP


----------



## Parko (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah i agree Steve, u can't compare soccer to footy.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

lol touche


----------



## Parko (Jun 19, 2006)

And where does AFL fit into your concept of football Steve? It has football in it's name, and is predominately played by kicking the football back and forth... i'm not an AFL fan really but reckon it's quite fair to call it football. You're cornered now Steve, better come up with something good mate.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

well AFL is derived from gaelic (sp?) football which is actually played with a round ball

its thin...but acceptable...lol

dear oh dear i`m grasping at straws....


----------



## Parko (Jun 19, 2006)

Isn't soccer an ancient game also, prehistoric man used to kick a dead piglet around originally, then moved onto human heads which aren't really round but inspired modern man to eventually use a spherical ball. They tried stones before the skulls but the pain of kicking stones would cause the players to roll around in agony and scream for attention(leading to later instinctive behaviour still seen in modern players though the genuine pain isn't there)


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

lol, that could be correct, like the evolution of league, those who couldnt play football would cheat and pick it up, then with the homosexual tendancies running rampant in their genes would be chased after by countless other muscley men who would then try and jump them whilst getting their heads as close to the ball carriers bottom as possible....lol...dear oh dear, was that too much???


----------



## Parko (Jun 19, 2006)

Lmao, nah that aint too much Steve, if that is what you think about when you watch rugby then you should be honest about it as we live in a very open minded society.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

hahahahaha....bugger me ive been found out.....no i didnt mean bugger me as in bugger me...i meant it as in.................................i`m gonna shut up....

go england!!!


----------



## Parko (Jun 19, 2006)

Lol, i think you buggered yourself mate. Cheers to you and good luck to the English Soccer team.


----------



## _popp_ (Jun 19, 2006)

You are all thinking small picture here.If Australia qualified 1st we would meet a red hot spanish team in the 1/4 finals,this way it has set up a rematch with brazil in the semis rather than having to take on the might of spain.Guus is a master tactition &amp; nothing should be ruled out.Well ok thats prolly not it but i aint accepting the loss well.


cheers popp
P,s Love ya work pom


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

lol same mate, good luck to the australian football team


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2006)

Interesting thought but obviously the UK has Soccer, League and Union so the same applies.



zen said:


> We (Aussies) have various codes of football i.e Rugby League, Rugby Union &amp; Aussie Rules so we need to distinguish between them.
> I know the purists call soccer, "football" but the term "football" is too vague to be used effectively down under.


----------

